# 11 NATO Soldiers Wounded in Afghanistan



## GAP (22 Aug 2007)

11 NATO Soldiers Wounded in Afghanistan
By AMIR SHAH The Associated Press Wednesday, August 22, 2007; 9:12 AM
Article Link

KABUL, Afghanistan -- Taliban militants wearing Afghan army uniforms attacked a remote NATO base in eastern Afghanistan on Wednesday, killing two Afghan soldiers and wounding 11 alliance soldiers, officials said.

A suicide bomber, meanwhile, attacked a provincial governor elsewhere in the east, killing four people and wounding eight others. The governor was unharmed.

The militants in Afghan army uniforms approached the NATO's forward operating base in mountainous Nuristan province before launching the attack, the alliance said.

The attack left two Afghan soldiers dead and 11 NATO troops wounded, it said. NATO did not identify the nationality of the wounded troops.

Most of the troops in the east are American.
More on link


----------

